# Cannot create account. ??



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

I have tried to create a new account for a friend using their email and passwords etc but every time I give the answer to " what does CFUK stand for " I get the incorrect answer.

Please can someone confirm the wording is Coffee Forum U.K. ?

Thank you.


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

Try Forums


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

I have tried that including capitals ...no spacing etc but it still says that it is not correct.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Have hopefully enclosed a screenshot :

View attachment CFUK.pdf


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

foxy said:


> Have hopefully enclosed a screenshot :
> 
> View attachment 57414


 Remove the dot between U and K?


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Remove the dot between U and K?


 Thank you ....Tried just now with an iPad and it seems to work ok so will get my friend to respond to the email confirmation part... fingers crossed


----------

